# Lets Play a Game of What will you do?



## Paulie (25/7/15)

'You wake up from a dream that you had and you just won the lotto and the first thing you did with your money is..... Ow no it was a dream "

You then decide to make a cup of coffee and sit in the kitchen and grab your vape and coffee and begin to wake up and in the back of your head you still wishing you had not been dreaming when you decide to turn on the TV and the first thing that pops up is Report! Eciggies has been banned from today you will no longer be able to purchase gear or juice in your country! The parliament had decided that the money given back for an expensive house will be used to support a bill which makes no sense but the health minister wants to look good and follow the world and decided to ignore scientific reports on how Eciggies are a much healthier alternative to smoking stinkies.

World Wide BAN on all vaping devices and VG / PG /NIC and Flavours that contain PG/VG/water etc

What will you do??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/7/15)

I will first swear out loud and then I will contact my Greek  and start negotiating prices.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

johan said:


> I will contact my Greek  and start negotiating prices.



lol 

No but seriously think about it what would you really do?


----------



## johan (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> lol
> 
> No but seriously think about it what would you really do?



1'st reaction will be to swear, then check my stock levels, panic and lastly contact whomever I can to buy up all stock (hoping that they haven't heard the news yet).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (25/7/15)

I've got enough kanthal, cotton, batteries and diy juice to last 3-4 people a life time  However I'd be pretty bummed that I can't vape outside of my home. Also, meets will become way more dangerous, possibly even forums!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

johan said:


> 1'st reaction will be to swear, then check my stock levels, panic and lastly contact whomever I can to buy up all stock (hoping that they haven't heard the news yet).



If you knew it would eventually all be gone though would you quit or go back to stinkies?


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/15)

Drugs and unregitistered Firearms are illegal too, so why would it be any harder to buy vape gear? It will just be more expensive because now you'll need to include bribes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Interesting one @Paulie

I would try get a source for international nicotine base liquid and improve my DIY skills

I think my Reos would carry me through for many years on the hardware front

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> If you knew it would eventually all be gone though would you quit or go back to stinkies?



Most probably quit until the first time I have too many Oros and find myself the day after back on something burning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

I will build my own if I need to and mix my own juices. I have a chemist in my pocket so I will be able to source nic and pg. VG is widely available. I'm good to go


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> If you knew it would eventually all be gone though would you quit or go back to stinkies?



If it became very difficult or impossible to continue i would be more inclined to stop vaping than go back to stinkies

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

Phone Benji and order a 44 gallon drum of Tropical Ice and ship it to Durbs! I have enough REO's to last a lifetime! Oh and I would plan to travel once or twice a year to search for Vape Mail in legal countries!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

zadiac said:


> I will build my own if I need to and mix my own juices. I have a chemist in my pocket so I will be able to source nic and pg. VG is widely available. I'm good to go



Cool im going to add what type of ban then redo your post hehe.


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Phone Benji and order a 44 gallon drum of Tropical Ice and ship it to Durbs! I have enough REO's to last a lifetime! Oh and I would plan to travel once or twice a year to search for Vape Mail in legal countries!



Benji says he caint due to ban Rob lol continue...


----------



## 3FVape (25/7/15)

I will quit my job.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

Ok, you're cheating, but I'll indulge you. I'll just quit vaping. I'll never go back to stinkies. It will never have a hold on me again.
Even now, I sometimes go hours without vaping or even thinking about it. At this point, it's as much a habit as smoking was.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

@Paulie, i changed a word in the thread title for you
"Ow" to "of"
Hope you dont mind

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

Gina said:


> I will quilt my job.



You will





your job?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Benji says he caint due to ban Rob lol continue...



Well that means I only have just over half a litre of emergency stock... I would genuinely pack my REO's and remaining juice and move to a vape friendly country... probably Fort Lauderdale in Florida or Cappadocia in Turkey! Florida would be my first choice because I can fish for bass there as well! Mind you Italy has bass and they are next door to Turkey... and the food in Turkey is awesome!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

What if the ban is world wide?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

zadiac said:


> What if the ban is world wide?



Be forced into DIY... Oooo perish the thought!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (25/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Be forced into DIY... Oooo perish the thought!



I edited the post to world wide and diy ban


----------



## 3FVape (25/7/15)

zadiac said:


> You will
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sales representative, I prefer to vaping instead of sell vaping gears.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

Paulie said:


> I edited the post to world wide and diy ban



Now you are being silly! I'm going back to bed to dream about the Lottery again! 

But I have enough juice to keep me going until the black market underground get's its act together! I have enough REO's and Rayon wick to last a lifetime... so the governments can kiss my ring!  Nothing will stop me vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

@Paulie, asking us what we would do if there was a worldwide ban on vaping - on a vaping forum - should not be allowed. 

Lol

Thats just too disastrous to even contemplate....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

Gina said:


> sales representative, I prefer to vaping instead of sell vaping gears.



lol....I was mocking you about your spelling. You said "quilt" instead of "quit"


----------



## 3FVape (25/7/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....I was mocking you about your spelling. You said "quilt" instead of "quit"



Thanks for pointing it out. :hug:


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/7/15)

Vg and pg are too important in the food industry so are the flavourings. Kanthal heating wire is used in space heaters and toasters. I don't vape nic sometimes minimal (1.5) and I guess dove cotton will always be legal so that's good. 18650 batteries are used for torches and stuff so that's Also good. To me it looks like the only thing I'll do if vaping is banned is save a lot of money and have to deal with my useless diy skills.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (25/7/15)

I think I would be okay, some of my buddies would probably get tired of seeing my face though

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

Reading throw the posts, I think we would all be okay. With all the knowledge and everyone being desperate. I'm sure we will 
have our own little underground syndicate of supply and demand going. 

There will always be a way to vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/7/15)

ye, legal or not... I'd still vape.

I know enough now, that i could even cobble together a crappy home made mod, and atty if i had to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

